# Socal Youth Progress in the European Leagues



## SoccerFan4Life (Jan 12, 2021)

Matthew Hoppe has landed in the Budesliga.   To see a native Socal kids (Strikers FC for a few years) score 3 goals this weekend is the coolest thing for a local soccer fanatic like myself. 








						Matthew Hoppe gets historic German Bundesliga hat trick
					

The Yorba Linda native becomes the first American to score three goals in a Bundesliga game, helping Schalke snap a 30-game skid.




					www.ocregister.com
				




It's just 1 game and only 5 starts this season but to score 3 at age 19 in Germany is definitely a big deal.   Clearly we need to see more from him in the coming months.    I am hoping that he can take be the next Clint Dempsey  for our US National team.      Sebastian Soto is another youth player from Socal that could potentially breakout as long as he can get out of that messy contract with the Eredevisie league.   Julian Araujo out of Lompoc has been linked (rumor) to Tottenham.  Personally I would rather see him move to a smaller club to get more minutes.   

So it looks like Socal boys soccer is finally stepping to the big leagues and not allowing FC Dallas to get all the recent attention with their success. 

Any other Socal soccer players making it through the European youth ranks?


----------



## Desert Hound (Jan 12, 2021)

Well not So Cal. AZ guy.

His sister used to be on my DD team some years ago. Used to see him before and during the half kicking the ball with his dad.

Plays in Europe and is on the USMNT and has been playing well.

Unfortunately got injured in Dec.









						USMNT's Ledezma out for season with knee injury
					

USMNT midfielder Richard Ledezma has torn his ACL and is out for the rest of the season.




					www.espn.com


----------



## outside! (Jan 12, 2021)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> Any other Socal soccer players making it through the European youth ranks?


Catarina Macario just signed with OL

    https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1349024089206366212


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Jan 12, 2021)

Desert Hound said:


> Well not So Cal. AZ guy.
> 
> His sister used to be on my DD team some years ago. Used to see him before and during the half kicking the ball with his dad.
> 
> ...


Yes, I saw him play at the recent USMNT game and I was impressed on how quickly he was willing to take a shot on goal within minutes that he was in the game.  Confidence in taking shots is so important for our men's national team.   Imagine if we had Clint Dempsey with this group of players!


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Jan 12, 2021)

outside! said:


> Catarina Macario just signed with OL
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1349024089206366212


No Europe yet but Trinity Rodman could be on the fast track if she does well next year in the NWSL league.  She playe with my niece  a few years back and she is a beast (Just like her father -lol) 









						Trinity Rodman, daughter of NBA legend Dennis Rodman, enters NWSL Draft
					

Washington State University forward Trinity Rodman, the daughter of NBA legend Dennis Rodman, has registered for the 2021 National Women's Soccer League Draft.




					www.upi.com


----------



## tjinaz (Jan 12, 2021)

Desert Hound said:


> Well not So Cal. AZ guy.
> 
> His sister used to be on my DD team some years ago. Used to see him before and during the half kicking the ball with his dad.
> 
> ...


Pretty sure he went to Barca Academy


----------



## Desert Hound (Jan 12, 2021)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> Yes, I saw him play at the recent USMNT game and I was impressed on how quickly he was willing to take a shot on goal within minutes that he was in the game.  Confidence in taking shots is so important for our men's national team.   Imagine if we had Clint Dempsey with this group of players!


I like most of your comments. In terms of Clint I think it is time to pass the torch. I think he has aged out in terms of the USMNT.


----------



## Desert Hound (Jan 12, 2021)

tjinaz said:


> Pretty sure he went to Barca Academy


He played in the RSL academy in Utah. Now it is possible he was in Casa Grande when RSL was running it down there. I think however by the time Barca took over the facility a couple of years ago, he was in Utah. 

I was just there last weekend...playing golf at Francisco Grande. I may have had a refreshing beer or 2 during and after the round as well.


----------



## Desert Hound (Jan 12, 2021)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> Yes, I saw him play at the recent USMNT game and I was impressed on how quickly he was willing to take a shot on goal within minutes that he was in the game.  Confidence in taking shots is so important for our men's national team.   Imagine if we had Clint Dempsey with this group of players!


I do like the fact that as you look at the roster over the recent games, there are a lot of young players, and most are playing in Europe on some good clubs. 

This is a change from what we have seen over the past X amount of years. It is a good thing to see more and more American players good enough to play with the big boys in Europe.


----------

